# Ok this video Was inevitable.... Dunescapes + Dunescape



## StefanoM (Jun 23, 2022)

Elements DUNESCAPES +
SoundPaint DUNESCAPE

Live Session


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

Indeed an inevitable video and cool of you to make this, of all people 

So @Troels Folmann I guess now it’s your turn to return the favour and make a part two! I’d love that. Seeing how the both of you are two of my favourite, most inspiring developers and musicians.

Cool one Stefano


----------



## StefanoM (Jun 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Indeed an inevitable video and cool of you to make this, of all people
> 
> So @Troels Folmann I guess now it’s your turn to return the favour and make a part two! I’d love that. Seeing how the both of you are two of my favourite, most inspiring developers and musicians.
> 
> Cool one Stefano


Ehehe

It is not a Secret that I'm a big fan of some Other Devs

And These are my prefered 

8Dio, AudioImperia, Performance Samples, Silence Plus Other Sounds , Xperimenta Project, Keepforest

Yo


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> Ehehe
> 
> It is not a Secret that I'm a big fan of some Other Devs
> 
> ...


Great list. My list definitely also has Xperimenta, 8Dio and Performance Samples on there, as well as Xsample, sounddust, Soniccouture, Dawesome and StefanoM. Independent developers for the win!  (I’m sure I’ll remember more soon haha)


----------

